# Tire Pressure Monitoring Reset?



## Saidman (Oct 28, 2004)

the other day I had all 4 tire changed at a service shop (not VW). After they broke the valve stems and went to the VW dealer and bought 4 new ones, they re-installed the new VW valve stem with the TPM sensors in all four wheels.
I selected Store Tire Pressure in my dashboard menu, it says "storing tire pressure" but the warning light have not gone away, I then say (after a few miles) "Check Tire Pressure" warning, and I repeat the process to no success.
Any advice on how to Reset or Disconnect thr TPM? I can always go to the dealer, but that would be no fun.
As always, the advice you guys give has been very helpful through the years.
Thanks, Mark in Boston.


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitoring Reset? (Saidman)*

Mark, after you reset the TPMS you need to take the rig on a drive...Shoot up 93 for about 15-20 minutes at an average speed... Just keep it at 55....It will reset.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

nsho13 is correct.
Just go for about 15-20min. I think it has to be kept above 25mph for 15min and it will reset and go away.


----------



## gatortreg (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Tregger)*

Put my snows on today and did exactly what they said. Reset in 10 minutes no issues. BTW what did you pay for the sensors?
Gatortreg


----------



## Saidman (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (gatortreg)*

The sensors I have were not replaced. I only needed new valve stems. They were $25 each at VW. The tire store that I bought from paid for them because they felt responcibile and they showed great customer service by doing that.
Liner Tire, Brookline, MA 
I bought Falken Tires... They are cheap and very nice!!!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (Saidman)*

04 touareg and 15-20min of driving means you have the old style tpm control module software level 0016. The crappy sw level. The new level os 0052 or higher and takes apporx 5-10min of driving to reset. If you have less than 50k on your car take it into the dealer have have them look at it (make sure your tire pressures are correct and to specs BEFORE going into the dealer that day (so they dont blame you for incorrect pressures then charge you. Ask them to look for older TSB's for replacing the tpm control module, yes there is one for it, they just have to look.


----------



## big_gunner75 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

I agree with that. Had a post here about TPMS module, had a lot of guidance from the guys, but still have the problem.
Pulled my module out (I took some pictures, too...) software version is 0016, says right on the module. Took the vehicle to VW, they hooked up the laptop, erased the error, but they said it will come back, guaranteed. True enough, next morning was back. I'm out of warranty by 2k miles, they refuse to warranty the issue. 
I have a quote on paper, 700 CAD, (=600 USD) for the module alone, plus 1/2 hour of labour!!! 
I even called VW North America, trying to get them to cover it under "policy", but they refused it also. Post-warranty sucks!


----------

